# Cool Nicks/Handles/Callsigns that haven't been taken yet



## tleilaxu (Mar 8, 2003)

So this place has been around for YEARS and no one took "Dragon", which is dumbfounding to me... So I am starting a thread where people can post nicknames they think would be "cool" to take but are untaken...

I'll start:

"Moulin Rogue"


----------



## HellHound (Mar 8, 2003)

The Conqueror Worm (Edgar Allan Poe reference)

10 ft Pole or Ten Foot Pole

Flumph or Dire Flumph


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Mar 8, 2003)

Lemon Curry


----------



## Holy Bovine (Mar 8, 2003)

Well since I already have the best username on ENWorld changing yours now is pointless 

Is CarpeDM still around?  Always loved that one.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 8, 2003)

Cape DM had the best name I think


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 8, 2003)

blahblah template (insert your favorite for blahblah)


----------



## Ruined (Mar 8, 2003)

The IDs probably are taken in the database. I ran into that with my first few choices:  Ruined, ruinedOne.  Never seen them on the boards, but the IDs weren't available...

Azalin Rex  would be cool...


----------



## Dragon (Mar 8, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *So this place has been around for YEARS and no one took "Dragon", which is dumbfounding to me...*




Yeah, it was for me too...when I saw the posts from "The Dragon" a few weeks back I just decided to give it a shot.

Who knew?

*rawr*


----------



## Elemen Opie (Mar 8, 2003)

Elemen Opie!

 Well, I guess Technically that one is spoken for.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 8, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *"Moulin Rogue" *




That is a sweet handle, but someone has already got it.

As for me, my ideal would be Yossarian, which isn't taken AFAIK.

Best,
tKL


----------



## d12 (Mar 8, 2003)

d4, d6, d8, d10, d20, improved critical, toughness, Bastard Sword, PlateMALE...


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Mar 8, 2003)

d30

THX1138

Dippy McDipson of McDipowitz

Joe Cool

Shmelminster

The5thHorseman

DimitriWittenbokker


----------



## Dragon (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Cool Nicks/Handles/Callsigns that haven't been taken yet*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *As for me, my ideal would be Yossarian, which isn't taken AFAIK.
> 
> Best,
> tKL *




Yossarian sounds familiar. Is that from a Daniel Keyes Moran book?

(The Long Run, Emerald Eyes, The Last Dancer, etc?)

Man that series rocks.


----------



## Kilmore (Mar 9, 2003)

Darth Shatner
Hawk the Slayer
Hawk
Stonewall
Lefty
Orphan
Ozzy
Weinerdog
IB4E (I before E)


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 9, 2003)

Poo Golem


----------



## Quinn (Mar 9, 2003)

Bilbo Butthead?


----------



## Negative Zero (Mar 9, 2003)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> *Poo Golem  *




is that like The Excremental from Dogma?  always liked that one. i know it's a lil off topic, but hte best _taken_ screen name on ENH World, IMO, is mouseferatu. the rodent of the dark rules!!!

~NegZ


----------



## mistergone (Mar 9, 2003)

I'd like to see some painfully selfconscious ones like:

"Gaming Freak"

"Social Reject"

"Severe Mental Flaws"

"I Post Naked"

"Bathing's For Chumps"

"Moderator's Whore"

"Born To Contradict"

"Sociopathic Messageboard Abuser"

"Mocked Out of IRChat"

...the list in endless

hm, I might try to get "I Post Naked" >scratches belly<


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 9, 2003)

I keep meaning to register "J.R.R. Trollkin," but I never get around to it.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Cool Nicks/Handles/Callsigns that haven't been taken yet*



			
				Dragon said:
			
		

> *Yossarian sounds familiar. Is that from a Daniel Keyes Moran book?*




Actually, it's from *Catch-22* by Joseph Heller — incredible novel, IMO; I highly recommend it.   

Best,
tKL


----------



## Kilmore (Mar 9, 2003)

All Your Base
Great Old One  (actually, I can't believe this one slipped under the radar).


----------



## rounser (Mar 9, 2003)

Fonkin Hoddypeaks
Erky Timbers


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Cool Nicks/Handles/Callsigns that haven't been taken yet*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *As for me, my ideal would be Yossarian, *




"Yazirian" is better...


----------



## Mirth (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Cool Nicks/Handles/Callsigns that haven't been taken yet*



			
				Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Yazirian" is better...   *




Nice.


----------



## Gez (Mar 9, 2003)

Unregistered. This way, when you want to log, you have just your password to type.

Mistergone, I remember there was a "Pathetic Nerd" on these boards before.

In the "moderator's bitch" category, what about Ark of Eric ?

Kai Lord, isn't Yazirian from the Dying Earth ?

Kilmore, there is a Old One (he just don't claim to be great  ) though. And we have a number of *chtulluh.


----------



## King_Stannis (Mar 9, 2003)

2 always thought would have been kinda funny were:

The Theocrat of Poon-Tang (for all of you Elric fans)



and, from GRR Martin.....

Sir Illin' Pain (Word-up homey... I'm gonna lop off your dome!)


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2003)

Me

As in:







> _Originally posted by Me:_


----------



## Gez (Mar 9, 2003)

"myself" would be better, then.

Any name of a Pern dragon (Ramoth, Mnementh, Canth, Lioth, Ruth, etc.). The reason ? Their role is to throw flames on the Threads !


----------



## Aaron L (Mar 9, 2003)

3/4ling


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2003)

If I had a son I'd name him:

Jebus


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 9, 2003)

Spartacus. The ultimate trump in any game.

"No, I'm Spartacus!" "I'm Spartacus!" "I'm Spartacus!"


----------



## Mortaneus (Mar 10, 2003)

Factol
Doomgrinder
Lady of Pain
Chronepsis
Morden McKainen
Lance Goodthrust
IP Daily
Neric Oah
More Russ
The Lag Monster


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 10, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Kai Lord, isn't Yazirian from the Dying Earth ? *



Star Frontiers.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 10, 2003)

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *Morden McKainen
> Neric Oah
> More Russ
> *




These I like muchly. Hmmm...has anyone taken Yoda yet?


----------



## HellHound (Mar 10, 2003)

Kai, while Yazirian rocks, I think Dralasite would  be THE Star Frontiers name of choice...

or for those with a Lawful Good bent...

STAR LAW


----------



## Gez (Mar 10, 2003)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *
> Star Frontiers. *




I've checked it, Dying Earth has Jazirian -- close enough to explain my confusion.


----------



## KDLadage (Mar 10, 2003)

Has anyone registered *ENWorld* as a handle?


----------



## ENWorld (Mar 10, 2003)

*ENWorld?*

They have now...


----------



## Henry (Mar 10, 2003)

Faerunian Pimp Daddy (for someone who loves the Forgotten Realms)

Urgrosh

Kara Te (for a woman who has martial arts as a serious hobby)

Win-Win

Lolth (or Handmaiden of Lolth)

Wynn Luzerdrah (or Nguyen Luzerdrah for the really subtle)

March Hare (for someone whose birthday is in March)


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 10, 2003)

You could have '{something} formerly known as {previous user name}'


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 10, 2003)

Only highlight if you are 18 years or older.

<table bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><tr><td><font color="#FFFFFF">Dildo Baggins</font></td></tr></table>


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 10, 2003)

Warning: literary reference ahead

Hope Hubris


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 11, 2003)

Half-Halfling Lowling

or any other names from Progressquest.


----------

